# Cinematic Studio Brass Demo



## Alex Niedt (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to brass, but I feel like this is a pretty great-sounding, user-friendly library. There's also some CSS in there, as I hadn't played with it yet, either.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 27, 2018)

Sounds very good actually  I do dig the tones of each brass instrument (section).


----------



## Alex Niedt (Dec 31, 2018)

RogiervG said:


> Sounds very good actually  I do dig the tones of each brass instrument (section).


Thank you! Yes, I feel the tone is great at both ends of the dynamic range. To use ridiculous non-audio terms, the soft stuff is so round and creamy.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 1, 2019)

Is these what you think easy use libs ? thanks for this.


----------

